# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  посоветуйте скрипт интернет магазина

## yurash1

необходимо давать определенным пользователям добавлять товары (без админских прав).

есть такие? (как бесплатные так и платные)

----------


## stibish

советую попробуй http://www.nopcommerce.com/default.aspx

----------

